# Dumb newbie question.



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay, I'm sure the answer is "yes." But, before I spend my money...........

Can other brands of engines run okay on my Kato track and Kato controller?

Thanks.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Yes they can*



Big_Steve said:


> Okay, I'm sure the answer is "yes." But, before I spend my money...........
> 
> Can other brands of engines run okay on my Kato track and Kato controller?
> 
> Thanks.


 As long as they are the same scale and run on DC current, then other brands will work. Kato, and other track with built-in roadbed, are more expensive and more limiting in
available shapes than flex track. Unless your railroad is going to be taken apart and put together many times, I'd recommend buying flex track.
Traction Fan


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Big_Steve said:


> Okay, I'm sure the answer is "yes." But, before I spend my money...........
> 
> Can other brands of engines run okay on my Kato track and Kato controller?
> 
> Thanks.



All N scale locomotives can run on your Kato track Steve.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Is your Kato controller DC or DCC? A DC engine won't run on a DCC controller, and visa versa, unless the controller and locomotive say they are capable of doing so.


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

DC, thanks for the reminder.



Fire21 said:


> Is your Kato controller DC or DCC? A DC engine won't run on a DCC controller, and visa versa, unless the controller and locomotive say they are capable of doing so.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that why the other makes are so slow? :lol_hitting:


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

No, each manufacturer has their own views on how fast engines should run. With dcc you can edit how fast they run and make them all run the same speed.


----------

